# Get that new gun NOW!



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Perhaps it's time for a few of us, should I say "more seasoned" players, to help the younger guys with technics in overcoming some of life's more difficult challenges. I refer of course to that specific challenge of convincing the wife that it's time to add a new gun to your arsenal. As you know, there are a few of us that over the years have been able to somehow convince the little woman over and over that the new gun is not only wanted, but actually needed as a contributing factor in the pursuit of health and happiness in the marriage.

Let me start the ball rolling with a couple of my tried and true methods. Top most is the method of "let's go shopping". There's not a wife alive that even with supreme suspicion in their heart won't fall for this one. The idea of going shopping is just more than they can resist. In today's world with the large stores like Cabelas that offer not only firearms, but other items that hold a little interest to the average gal, it's no chore at all to end up at the checkout line with that new gun in the cart. Start by browsing the clothing department, even encouraging a small purchase or two for her...you might look at it as "priming the pump". Then, with a couple items in the cart, lead off with something along the lines of, "hun, while we're here, there's something I've been wanting for a long, long time. Let's walk over to the gun department and see if by chance they might have one" (of course they have one, you've pre-scouted and know). After a normal amount of fondling, with a quiet sigh or two , lines like "oh, this is it! I can't believe they have one." I've waited a long time to find one just like this?", " Do ya know how long I've wanted one of these?"... most wives will cave with nothing more than a pleading , little boy look into their eyes. Another simple but effective way is the old "firm and relentless" approach. Get her into the gun shop anyway you can. Then just start hammering her with stuff like "I want this, I need this, yes we can afford it, I never ask for much, I never tell you no, even throw in a "I'll owe your big time for this" if needed, and my personal and highly effective favorite "we can just call this an early birthday present".

Well, there you go, just a coupe of tricks to get you started. I hope they help in your journey toward a full gun safe and a happy life.
_The fine print: warning... this article was written as a subtle sarcastic piece pointing out some of the methods employed by people to acquire firearms or other personal possessions not approved for ownership by their partners. It is meant to entertain and amuse the reader only. It in no way should be considered sound marital advise. Young and insecure readers should avoid this and other similar postings due to the possible negative consequences of this type of thinking. BS is not a victimless crime!_


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

or you can just go buy a gun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

At the end of last year I really thought I was "done" buying guns. I had pretty much the whole spectrum covered as good as I ever had hoped for... that said, I've bought 2 this year so far. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Money is tight at my house with the new baby. Only way I can justify buying a new gun is by selling some guns.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My problem is that I have come to the point that I don't shoot the ones that I have now, other than taking them out and shooting some paper every couple of years. I am going to rectify that this coming deer hunt and drag out my dads Savage M99 in .300 Savage. It hasn't been shot in over 50 years so that will bring back some memories. 

I have also decided that in the next few years I'll clean out the cobwebs out of the barrels of the other "hunting" rifles that I have along with the pistols. Each will be used on a different hunt. 

The strange thing after reading about Wygoobs upcoming bison hunt I have a urge to find and purchase another Ruger #3 in .45-70. I should of never sold the one that I had years ago.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I am dying for a new gun! Problem is not the wife however, its the funding. My 6th son entered this world on Thursday. I had a surgery two weeks ago and my oldest had a surgery beginning of the year. I'm so poor I cant pay attention! That doesn't slow down the dreaming though. I am really, REALLY wanting to buy or build a long range shooter, and maybe give that sport a try. Getting ready to post up some opinion polls on what everyone recommends keeping a small budget in mind, and perhaps next year it will become a reality.

Cheddar


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My wife has definitely been more than understanding of my hunting/shooting. I've felt similar to DallanC - thought I had all my bases covered, but I still ended up with a new rifle towards the end of last year and earlier this year, a 1911 I'd been drooling over for quite sometime.

Unfortunately, the funds are tight right now and buying a new rifle won't happen for quite a few years. Med school is going to be pretty busy, so my hunting/shooting will be on the back burner for a while...I'm definitely looking forward to being able to purchase a new toy without it really making a noticeable dent in the savings account. Until then, I'll keep dreaming :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a ton of respect for guys that put their family responsibilities before their toys. 8) 

I think if you have the resources available then by all means treat yourself to a new gun. Heck buy your wife one too. The partnership works both ways, so remember to be accepting when she goes out and spends a few bucks on herself, even if it's on worthless stupid shi+ you know she is never going to use. Get excited for her, tell her how great she did. She will eat that stuff up, and it will be much easier for you to purchase what you want the next time.;-)


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

@waspocrew

hang in there. my brother is a dr and he is able to enjoy a lavish shooting/hunting hobby. 
fowlmouth, you are a wise man. there is something to what you are saying there.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Guns are easy, just wait until your wife is gone and sneak it into the house. New hound dogs, wheelers, boats, and snowmobiles are a little more troublesome....


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

35whelen said:


> Money is tight at my house with the new baby. Only way I can justify buying a new gun is by selling some guns.


... or sell the baby.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I was married the Mrs and I came to the conclusion that we would take our income tax refund and split it down the middle. She would get what she wanted and I would get what I wanted. We never did depend on that money for anything other than using it as "Mad Money" We did however one year decide to take a vacation to Hawaii with that money but other than that I purchased a rifle or pistol with mine.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I tried the build a gun method, it goes like this.

Me: Look sweetie I found an action/lower on the web, super cheap and its the most important part of the gun. 
Wife: Wow that is cheap compared to the whole gun.
Me: (Several weeks after the action/lower purchase)Look honey I found a barrel for dirt cheap, way cheaper than buying the whole gun.
Wife: You are right, I'm glad you are bargain shopping it is saving us money.

It worked great the first time.......only the first time.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I showed up in a new pickup truck once. A new Harley another time. After those kind of atrocities a gun here and there hardly gets a rise out of her. You do have to remember that when she gets a wild hair and flies off to see the Grandkids you better just wish her a nice trip.
What's good for the gander is good for the goose.


----------

